

 HelpYourMates - a Queensland flood relief effort - dcheong
http://helpyourmates.com/
In the spirit of lean/mvp, I spent last night building a registry of I haves/needs of accommodation, food, services etc for the people Queensland affected by the floods. Still barebones atm (eg no search). Your feedback welcomed.
======
dcheong
I built the site using the PlayFramework (Java). I'd say it is as rad as
Rails, Django, Grails etc and for me much more pleasurable to code in. Who
says Java is clunky and deprecated?

